# Buck Mark ammo problems fixed!



## twomode (Jun 7, 2009)

The front site screw was loose. We went to our CC class yesterday, and at the range the shop smith pointed out the problem. Not visibly loose, and I should have check all fasteners so I feel a little foolish but it's fixed and that's all that matters. For info purposes, if you're having jam problems, check all fasteners as the same guy stated BM's have a problem with the screws loosening every hundred rounds or so. We'll see.

What a relief, fired a couple hundred rounds yesterday afternoon, not one problem. Really like the gun much more now. 

On a side note, it's Laurie's primary gun till yesterday. She felt so relieved, she said "I want more gun". Off to a local shop, where she picked a G19 out from the XDm 9 and one other. Handled it like a pro.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

twomode said:


> The front site screw was loose. We went to our CC class yesterday, and at the range the shop smith pointed out the problem. Not visibly loose, and I should have check all fasteners so I feel a little foolish but it's fixed and that's all that matters. For info purposes, if you're having jam problems, check all fasteners as the same guy stated BM's have a problem with the screws loosening every hundred rounds or so. We'll see.
> 
> What a relief, fired a couple hundred rounds yesterday afternoon, not one problem. Really like the gun much more now.
> 
> On a side note, it's Laurie's primary gun till yesterday. She felt so relieved, she said "I want more gun". Off to a local shop, where she picked a G19 out from the XDm 9 and one other. Handled it like a pro.


Your Buckmark was jamming because the front sight was loose?

I'm having a bit of difficulty; could you provide some cause-and-effect on this problem?


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

DJ Niner said:


> Your Buckmark was jamming because the front sight was loose?
> 
> I'm having a bit of difficulty; could you provide some cause-and-effect on this problem?


Good thing mine is staying tight then.:smt023 Who'd of thunk it.:smt102


----------



## twomode (Jun 7, 2009)

Yeah, I didn't write that correctly. It was the front screw on the "frame" that the rear sight is mounted on. This part bolts on at the rear sight and reaches over the chamber to the barrell. We shot Saturday afternoon at a friends house, when I cleaned/inspected yesterday it was a little loose again, but no lead to speak of in the barrell. Cool. Might be time for a little mild Loctite.


----------



## beretta-neo (Mar 11, 2009)

twomode said:


> Yeah, I didn't write that correctly. It was the front screw on the "frame" that the rear sight is mounted on. This part bolts on at the rear sight and reaches over the chamber to the barrell. We shot Saturday afternoon at a friends house, when I cleaned/inspected yesterday it was a little loose again, but no lead to speak of in the barrell. Cool. Might be time for a little mild Loctite.


Before you locktite it - remember that when you clean the gun, you must remove both of the site screws.


----------



## twomode (Jun 7, 2009)

Yeah, I've read up on cleaning issues. Both my lgs and Browning say it doesn't come apart for routine cleaning and it looks like it's set up for that. The range guy at my CC class saturday said the BM likes to be dry when firing, also said I had too much oil in it at that time, although it didn't seem overly "wet". For now I'll defer to the more experienced. It's now cleaned up, almost dry, and ready. 

As for the Loctite, we use it for certain fasteners in transmissions. I'll go to Loctite 222 for these screws, which holds but allows removal and reuse. Since it loosened a little after 100 rounds, this will be better than constant retightening which would eventually lead to thread failure.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I take my slide off and clean it everytime I shoot it. I know some guys don't bother - or just try to wipe the insides clean w/po removing the slide. But, its just my preference.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Rear sight? Well,That does make a little more sense then. I'm glad it's shooting better anyway. Yeah, some people like to be able to take the slide off for cleaning on a more regular basis. I'm not one of them when it comes to a 22 but I wouldn't want to locktite it either. It always seems that whenever I do something like that I *have* to get in there then and do something.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

twomode said:


> Yeah, I didn't write that correctly. It was the front screw on the "frame" that the rear sight is mounted on. This part bolts on at the rear sight and reaches over the chamber to the barrell. We shot Saturday afternoon at a friends house, when I cleaned/inspected yesterday it was a little loose again, but no lead to speak of in the barrell. Cool. Might be time for a little mild Loctite.


Whew! Had me worried there; thought I'd missed reading that chapter in _all_ my gunsmithing books. :mrgreen:

Yeah, I use a tiny little dab of the "blue" Loctite on a dry fastener and hole; keeps everything snug but can be broken-free with a properly-fitting screwdriver/wrench.


----------



## twomode (Jun 7, 2009)

Back to the range last night to shoot the BM. 200 rounds in 45 min. mixing in some 9M and 40 mags just for kicks. The screw loosened 3X, about 1/3 turn. I thought the misalignment was also causing excessive lead build up in the barrell, but it needed a good cleaning afterward. I'm going to use up my lead rds and buy only jacketed from now on. I'll report anything significant here. Thanks for all your help guys. Really.


----------

